

How to recognize what is burning in server room - vishal0123
http://serverfault.com/questions/496139/something-is-burning-in-the-server-room-how-can-i-quickly-identify-what-it-is

======
xk_id
dupe: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5497253>

